# M&P .40c springs.



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anybody ever replace the guide rod or springs on the m&pc's


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I put a new one in my full size 40 at 10,000 rounds but it didn't have any appreciable effect on how the brass flew. The old one is now a spare. 

I believe Todd Green changed springs every 10K in his 50,000 round endurance test of an M&P.

They cost less than $10 rod and all from Brownells so why not be sure of your carry piece.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I want to but I am having touble finding them. I will look at brownells now.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

C-Kicks said:


> I want to but I am having touble finding them. I will look at brownells now.


Call S&W customer service and ask for their reccomendation. Tell them how many rounds you have fired and they will send one to you if it is enough to warrant replacement. They may not have stock available either at times.

I don't know if they are in stock but both Brownell and Midway list them on line.


----------

